# 

## ecicha

:smile:  Witajcie Post ten jest skierowany do wszystkich,którzy maja doswiadczenie ze scianami keramzytowymi- szykuje sie do rozpoczecia budowy i ze wzgledu na braki w innych materiałach budowlanych(ceramika,bk) zastanawiam sie nad keramzytem Poczytałam troszke waszych opini (starszych)i chciała bym wiedziec co dzis o tym materiale myslicie.Jak sie buduje,konserwuje i mieszka>Bardzo prosze o wszystkie opinie i te niepochlebne równiez

----------


## aresior

cześc kilkakrotnie pisałem już o keramzytobetonowych bloczkach. nic się nie zmieniło. proponuje poprzeglądać magazyny budowlane i rankingi z pozycją wady/zalety.
przy keramzycie w pozycji wady najczęściej jest - mało producentów a w zalety - wszystkie zalety innych materiałów.
swoją drogą dziwię sie ludziom, ze budują z taniego BK, który faktycznie okazuje sie nie taki tani.
poleca ścianę dwuwarstwową bloczek 25 + ocieplenie 12 cm.

aresior

----------


## karol74

Hej

po przeczytaniu stosu fachowych czasopism zdecydowałam się na budowanie z keramzytu. wszczycy rzucaja sie na ceramike a ona jest najbardziej promieniotwórczym materiałem na rynku i gdzie tu logika? Faktycznie na rynku brak materiałow ale z mezem zdecydowalismy budowac z keramzytu juz duzo wczesniej i to co dzieje sie na rynku nie mialo na to wpływu.
jestem gleboko przekonana ze nie bedziemy zalowac tej decyzji.

potrojna sciana z keramzytu wyjdzie nas taniej jak podwojna z ceramiki z welna.  :big grin: 
zaczniemy budowe w przyszlym roku obecnie adaptujemy projekt do dzialki i czekamy juz tylko na pozwolenie na budowe. juz nie moge sie doczekac.

w tym roku kupimy material na sciany i ocieplenie ich aby w przyszlym roku nie latac i szukac. a i tak chyba warto bo jak ceramika tak drozeje to pewnie keramzyt tez pojdzie do gory

pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## amber

Postawiłem dom z keramzytu i mogę powiedzieć po dwóch latach użytkowania
że materiał sprawdził się super dom jest ciepły zimą i chłodny latem
Pozdrawiam

----------


## karol74

hej amber!!
Czy to prawda ze keramzyt ma slaba wytrzymalosc na sciskanie. ludzie mowia ze na paletach sam sie rozdusza.

czy budowales dom z poddaszem i zjakiej firmy brales keramzyt czy to sciana jednowarstwowa czymoze dwu prosze o podpowiedz

czekam pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## CuoreRosso

Witam
fajnie, że planujecie budowę z kera ale z tego co wiem, to największy producent (Optiroc - czy coś w podobie) podpisał dużą umowę na dostarczanie materiału pod budowę autostrad i nie formuje juz bloczków tylko cała produkcja to sypki materiał, od ręki dostarczany do wykonawców robót drogowych. Mi też się kera podoba ale baaaaardzo ciężko ją kupić dzisiaj.

----------


## amber

Witam 
To fakt że kerazmzyt jest dosyć kruchym materiałem ale dosyć lekkim
Ja stawiałem ściany z Optiroca 24 +15 wełna
Dom parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym , jedyny błąd jaki popełniłem to fakt że nie dałem zbrojenia w co drugą warstwę pustaków , ale wynikało to z informacji jakie otrzymałem od przedstawiciela Optiroca murowałem na tradycyjną zaprawę
Nie miałem sytuacji że przyjechał do mnie transport z uszkodzonymi pustakami 
a było tego dużo ( dom 300 m2 )

pozdrawiam

----------


## karol74

witam amber
too znaczy ze lepiej dac takie zbrojenie? czy cos sie stalo ze go nie dałeś?

czy strop również jest z keramzytu czy inny?

Jak po 2 latach zachowuje sie sciany. jak tynk zewętrzny?

czy faktycznie jest on odporny na pleśń?  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## amber

Witam

Tak trzeba dać a dodatkowo pod oknami co warstwa 
Objawia się to tym że ściany mają wyjątkową tendencję do  zarysowywania się
Może to wynika z osiadania budynku nie znam się na tym ale jeszcze dzisiaj w dwóch miejscach mam rysy  nie jest to groźne ale denerwujące
Ja wykonałem dom w technologii dwuwarstwowej
wełna 15 + bloczek z zewnątrz tynk silikatowy wewnątrz tynk gipsowy          ( bardzo delikatny ) strop tradycyjny nie zdecydowałem się na keramzyt z tego względu że musiałbym długo czekać a zależało mi na czasie aby zamknąć dom przed zimą 
dla porównania znajomy ma dom o połowę mniejszy wykonany w Ytongu + styropian a rachunki za ogrzewanie są bardzo zbliżone
Swego czasy jak podejmowałem decyzję o wyborze materiału do budowy czytałem jeden post w którym chyba budowlaniec napisał że nikt kto postawił dom z keramzytu nie żałował swej decyzji ja również dołączę się do tej opinii 
i dzisiaj jak bym miał stawiać jeszcze raz dom to tylko z keramzytu
Pleśni nie spotkałem 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wciornastek

> witam amber
> too znaczy ze lepiej dac takie zbrojenie? czy cos sie stalo ze go nie dałeś?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Tak jeśli chodzi o zbrojenie to rzeczywiście wg. technologii daje się. U nas zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta w przypadku  ścian 36.8 (tj jednowarstwowo) dawaliśmy co 3 warstwę i pod oknami dodatkowo. Koszt tego śmieszny bo to po prostu drut ocynkowany o średnicy 3 mm który układa się w 2 rzędach. W sumie kupiłam tego drutu za 200 zł i jeszcze połowa została. 

PS o tym się dziwnie zapomina -  ale gdy Ytong był brany z Niemiec (koniec lat 90tych) to w ich technoligii też było dodatkowe zbrojenie.

----------


## ecicha

:smile:  Witajcie dzieki za wasze rady,własciwie od kiedy napisałam tego posta to juz wiele rzeczy sie wyjasniło(nasz kierownik budowy był bardzo pomocny)-jestesmy juz w 100% zdecydowani na keramzyt, mamy juz nawet producenta,czekamy tylko na kredyt i wio...

----------


## Gołąb

Witam !

     Do  "ecicha "

Skąd bierzecie keramzyt i co wiecie o jego jakości ?
Czy możesz podać ceny tego materiału.

Z góry dzieki za info - pozdrawiam - "Gołąb".

----------


## Barbossa

no raz mi się uda odpowiedzieć koledze Gołąbowi:

P+W OPTIROC/CZAMANINEK/
24 X  50 X 24
8 SZT NA M2 ŚCIANY
CENA 10,90 SZT/BRUTTO
CENA LOCCO BUDOWA Z ROZŁADUNKIEM (warszafka)

dane gorące jak bułeczki pewnego ministra

----------


## karol74

hej wciorniastek rozumiem ze ten drut daje sie w co trzecia warstwę ale na calej jej dlugosci tak ze dom jest nia "oplatanY'? tak  :Lol:

----------


## Wciornastek

> hej wciorniastek rozumiem ze ten drut daje sie w co trzecia warstwę ale na calej jej dlugosci tak ze dom jest nia "oplatanY'? tak


Dokładnie tak

----------


## Wciornastek

> no raz mi się uda odpowiedzieć koledze Gołąbowi:
> 
> P+W OPTIROC/CZAMANINEK/
> 24 X  50 X 24
> 8 SZT NA M2 ŚCIANY
> CENA 10,90 SZT/BRUTTO
> CENA LOCCO BUDOWA Z ROZŁADUNKIEM (warszafka)
> 
> dane gorące jak bułeczki pewnego ministra


Czamaninek jest the best  :Wink2:   - też mam z ich materiału postawiony dom. Był przez ich przedstawiciela obfotografowany - może udostępnią wam fotki. Super się z nimi pracowało wszystko na telefon, terminowo. Pustaki bardzo równe i zerowe odpady. Materiał bardzo twardy.

----------


## karol74

gdzie można dostac takie zbrojenie?

----------


## karol74

Hej Wciorniastek ja jestem z Oborniki więc bardzo blisko więc adres dostawcy takiego zbrojenia bardzo mile widziany  :Wink2:

----------


## Wciornastek

> Hej Wciorniastek ja jestem z Oborniki więc bardzo blisko więc adres dostawcy takiego zbrojenia bardzo mile widziany


To hmm dość prymitywna sprawa, kupujesz w pierwszym lepszym sklepie ze stalą (tam gdzie zbrojenie na ławy fungamentowe) drut ocynkowany fi 3. Po prostu drut na wagę jak leci. 
Jak bedziesz brać materiał np. z Czamaninka to dostaniesz śliczną książeczke z całą technologią

----------


## karol74

Planujem z mężem budowe do mu 150m2 czy możesz powiedziec jak duzy byl Twoj dom i lie trawa budowa z keramzytu?

Jak się mieszka jest ciepły?  :Confused:

----------


## Wciornastek

> Planujem z mężem budowe do mu 150m2 czy możesz powiedziec jak duzy byl Twoj dom i lie trawa budowa z keramzytu?
> 
> Jak się mieszka jest ciepły?



Zacznę od tego że na razie dom się wykańcza tj. okna instalację itp, więc o mieszkaniu w nim nic nie wiem.

Natomiast postawienie ścian nośnych działowych łącznie ze stropem mojej ekipie zajęło niecały miesiąc. Dom o podobnej powierzchni urzytkowej. Fundamenty i piwnica była zrobiona rok wcześniej.

----------


## siemka

Witajcie serdecznie
Cieszę sie, ze wreszcie powstała grupka entuzjastów keramzytu, ja również planuje adaptowac swój projekt do tego materiału, ale mam jedno pytanie:

1. czy nie ma problemów z instalacjami....mam na mysli kruchośc tego materiału ?
pozdrawiam

----------


## Gołąb

Witam !

     Do " Barbossa " oraz " Wciornastek "

    Dziękuję za odpowiedzi - pozdrawiam - " Gołąb ".

----------


## Wciornastek

> Witajcie serdecznie
> Cieszę sie, ze wreszcie powstała grupka entuzjastów keramzytu, ja również planuje adaptowac swój projekt do tego materiału, ale mam jedno pytanie:
> 
> 1. czy nie ma problemów z instalacjami....mam na mysli kruchośc tego materiału ?
> pozdrawiam


Okna wstawione be problemu. Z instalacjami ruszą za tydzień to odpowiem. Na dzień dzisiejszy mogę powtórzyć jedynie opinię mojej ekipy że był to materiał twardszy od porothermu.

----------


## Zuza19

Hej
Czamaninek to porządna firma. Kilka dni temu przywieźli mi strop. Bardzo miła obsługa. Polecam!!!

----------


## karol74

witam ponownie zapomnialam zapytać czy te zbrojenie w scianie z keramzytu daje sie także w scianie trójwarstwowej bo taka mam zamiar budować?

----------


## bendzamin

My również dołaczamy sei do grupy budujących  z keramzytu. Zakupilismy juz materiła na sciany o takze strop (równiez keramzytowy) z tego co widze cena jego idzie bardzo sybko do góry wzrasta faktycznie zainteresowanie tym materiałem a dziwi mnie tylko fakt ze tak mało osób sie na niego decyduje. Tak jak napisał przedmówca jest to materiał który nie ma wad wiec czego szukać...? My kupilsmy materiał w Betardzie cena za bloczek w systemie optiroc to 9,15  wym.24x50x24  jak tylko beda stawaine scianki wzuce kilka fotek, pozdrawiam keramzytowców   :Wink2:

----------


## siemka

A co sądzicie o bloczkach Fortis z firmy Sukiennik w Łodzi ????????

----------


## karol74

wczoraj rozmawialam z architektem adaptujacym moj projekt. powiedzial mi ze on by nigdy nie budowal z keramzytu zapytalam a jakie sa jego doświadczenia z keramzytem odpowiedzial zadne więc pytam o co chodzi tak na serio moga się wypowiadac te osoby ktore wybudowaly taki dom i w nim mieszkaja a pozostalym wara od keramzytu ja zaryzykuje i o dziwo wcale się tego nie boję bo w głębiu duszy wiem ze to trafna decyzja

----------


## karol74

Jeszcze raz kermazyt. Mówiłam ze architekt odradzal budowanie z tego materiału. Powiedziałam o tym mojemu murarzowi tez mnie uspokajal a juz z niejednego budowal postawił sam pół miasta. przypomniał mi ze ten materiał ludzie sami sobie robili domowymi sposobami w czasach komunizmu.pobudowali się i jak sam mówi domy stoją do dzisiaj.
choc kermazyt ma tylko 5,0 Mpa wytrzymałości to na rynek wchodzi nowy 18 cm *opitroca* o wytrzymałości 9,5 Mpa i można z niego budować ściany nośne

----------


## Renka Grabow

Witam,
My również zakupiliśmy pustaki keramzytobetonowe na ściany zawnętrzne - trzykomorowe pustaki Leiera w cenie 6,72 za bloczek o wymiarach 25/22/50.
Chciałabym zapytać o inną sprawę związana  z zastosowaniami keramzytu...
Zastanawiamy się nad wykorzystaniem w izolacji poziomej fundamentów kruszywa keramzytowego. Wykonując dodatkowe zabezpieczenia otrzymalibyśmy ochronę przed promieniowaniem cieków wodych. Ciekawe czy ktoś wykonywał już podobny ekran. Poniżej zamieszczam opis wykonania jaki otrzymałam od konsultanta firmy Maxit: 

"Keramzyt Optiroc przeciwdziała ciekom wodnym" 

Kolejne fazy wykonania izolacji radiestezyjnej 
1. Usunąć humus 
2. Ułożyć folię 
3. Wysypać skorupki od jajek ok. 0,4-0,5 dm3 na 1 m2 powierzchni . Skorupki powinny być rozrzucone równomiernie i przypominać luźne płatki śniegu. 
4. Ułożyć i zagęścić izolacyjny keramzyt Optiroc frakcji 10-20 mm o grubości warstwy 20-30 cm. Keramzyt na mniejszych powierzchniach zagęszczać można ręcznymi ubijarkami (płyta 50x50cm z trzonem z krawędziaka i uchwytem) lub na większych powierzchniach zagęszczarkami płytowymi. 
Na skutek zagęszczenia zmniejsza się grubość warstwy o 10 %. Aby łatwiej poruszać się po keramzytowym podłożu pod buty warto podwiązać deseczki powiększające powierzchnię podeszwy. 
Po zagęszczonym keramzycie można delikatnie chodzić a stopa nie powinna zapadać się w keramzyt. 
5. Na wierzchu zagęszczonej warstwy keramzytu warto wykonać szpryc cementowy o gr ok. 1 cm, który połączy ze sobą górne granulki i stanowić będzie podłoże pod izolację . 
6. Wykonać izolację p-wilgociową ( np. 2x folia , folia i papa lub 2x papa) 
7. Ułożyć podłoże z trocinobetonu o gr. 6-10 cm . Podłoże należy dylatować od ścian. Aby wyeliminować spękania podłoża warto je dozbroić siatka z pręta. 
8. Na wyschniętym podłożu można układać wszelkiego typu posadzki (terakotę , panele , parkiet itp.) 

Wykonanie tego typu izolacji sprawdziło się na bardzo wielu budynkach. Powyższy sposób wykonania ekranu z keramzytu zaczerpnięto z książki Stefana Jerzego Siudalskiego „Radiestezja w budownictwie” . Na podstawie kilkunastu lat badań autor dowodzi, że taki zestaw materiałów tworzy strukturę z bardzo dużą ilością powierzchni usytuowanych pod różnym kątem do powierzchni Ziemi, co w efekcie wielokrotnie odbija i tłumi niekorzystne promieniowanie - koniec cytatu.
Ciekawa jestem co sądzicie o podobnym rozwiązaniu, najbardziej zastanawiają mnie skorupki jaj, sic!

----------

w sprawie skorupek napisz bezposrednio do autora 
na forum pisze pod nickiem SS 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/profile.p...rofile&u=12405

----------


## Renka Grabow

Dzięki Brzoza, nie omieszkam  :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

> w sprawie skorupek napisz bezposrednio do autora 
> na forum pisze pod nickiem SS 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/profile.p...rofile&u=12405


na szczęście strona ex perta nie istnieje

te skorupki to stara metoda
teraz można wykorzystać płyty cd (najlepiej pirackie - wychodzą tanio)

----------


## Renka Grabow

A ty zrealizowałes coś takiego u siebie, czy nie dajesz wiary w szkodliwe promieniowanie cieków wodnych?
Dopytauje się bo chcę sobie wyrobić pogląd na ten temat i musze troche poczytać...

----------


## Gołąb

Witam !

                Do " ecicha "

    Masz wiadomość na priv / P.W. /

         Pozdrawiam - " Gołąb "

----------


## Barbossa

> A ty zrealizowałes coś takiego u siebie, czy nie dajesz wiary w szkodliwe promieniowanie cieków wodnych?
> Dopytauje się bo chcę sobie wyrobić pogląd na ten temat i musze troche poczytać...


ja dałem płyty cd rozłożone pod róznymi kątami, tak aby odbijało w róznych kierunkach - rozprasza to promieniowanie na podobnej zasadzie co zawieszone płyty cd w samochodzie odbijają promienie radarów

zastanawiałem się tylko czy nie dać gęstszych płyt, tzn DVD czylko czy z "+" cz z "-", nie wiem które co odbijają
a DL są jeszcze za drogie   :cry:

----------


## Renka Grabow

Dzięki Barbossa za ferie twojego poczucia humoru, które nie od dzisiaj obserwuję na forum   :Lol:  . Łączę się z tobą w bólu z powodu tych DL, ale może kiedyś zbudujesz następny dom... zbieraj płyty już dzisiaj, nigdy nie wiadomo  :Wink2:  
Ja jednak pozostanę  przy ekologicznych skorupkach jajek - Wielkanoc za pasem, więc nazbiera się trochę surowca po rodzinie  :big grin:

----------


## Aneta&Arek

Witam wszystkich, nie moge spać przez tem keramzyt. Jutro do 8 rano muszę podjąć decyzję czy budujemy z Keramzytu czy nie. 
Słyszałam o tym keramzycie dużo dobrego. To materiał trochę zapomniany w dobie szału na porotherm. Materiałem na ściany intensywnie interesuję się od 4 dni. Najpierw był pomysł aby budować z betonu komórkowego ale nie ma go i jest drogi (ok. 14 zł/ sztuka), porotherm 24 po 9-13 zł. Gazobeton H+H jest obecnie po ok. 10 zł. Ceramika Hadykówka po 5.5 ale potrzeba jej 23 sztuki na m2. Drogą eliminacji został keramzyt. Rano rozmawiałam z koleżanką która mieszka w domu z keramzytu już 5 lat (dociepalny wełną) i jest zadowolona. 

Jeśli chodzi o producentów to najbardziej znany jest Optiroc/Gniew ale 25/22/50 kosztuje ok. 10 zł. trochę tańszy jest mszczonów (ale dużo cięższy).
Jutro o 8 rano bedę wiedziała czy uda mi się kupić z Lejera po 6,72 brutto za 25/22/50. To najlepsza cena na rynku ale od poniedziałku jest podwyżka na ok. 8 zł.

Trafiłam jeszcze na taką rodzinną firmę w Kościukach (pod Białymstokiem)  http://www.pustaki.com/index.php?opt...id=5&Itemid=72
mają "25" po 6,70 netto. Są bardzo sympatyczni i gdyby nie ta oferta Leiera pewnie kupiłabym u nich.

Myślę nad ścianą 2 warstwową, rozmawiałam z tymi wszystkimi producentami i zdecydowanie sugerują docieplenie wełną.

----------


## Renka Grabow

Tak Kościuki mają najlepsze ceny, ale jak policzyłam sobie transport z Białegostoku do Warszawy to nie jest już tak tanio...
My kupiliśmy właśnie pustaki Leiera od przedstawiciela w Zakroczymiu i rzeczywiście ostrzegali, że od kwietnia juz będą inne ceny... Ale sie porobiło - materiał, który 4 lata temu był najdroższy i ekskluzywny teraz prosze najbardziej ekonomiczne rozwiązanie...
Mam nadzieję, że uda się wam zamówić Leiera... powodzenia w budowaniu

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Dołączam do grupy - też keramzytobeton 24x24x49

----------


## Renka Grabow

> Dołączam do grupy - też keramzytobeton 24x24x49


O, to juz jest grupa???  :big grin:   Człowiek to jednak społeczne stwotrzenie. Kolega z Radomia - to masz blisko do Orońska, gdzie znalazłam najtańsze pustaki stropowe keramzytowe 3,30 netto - transport w okolice Warszawy w cenie...

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Wiem  :wink:  Ja namierzyłem w okolicznych wsiach skład z pustakami z keramzytu po cenie 5.50 PLN. Dlatego u nas JESZCZE możliwe jest tanie budowanie. Ceny robocizny też nie powalają na kolana, średnio za m2 wymurowanej ściany płaci się 40 PLN

----------


## Renka Grabow

No to rzeczywiście ładna cena... gratuluję. Budujecie całość z keramzytu, fundamenty i strop też?

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Fundament - bloczki tradycyjne. Ściany i strop - keramzytobeton.

----------


## Renka Grabow

a ile płacicie za pustaki stropowe - pewnie dostaliście lepszą cenę bo bliżej...

----------


## Piotrek z Łowicza

> witam ponownie zapomnialam zapytać czy te zbrojenie w scianie z keramzytu daje sie także w scianie trójwarstwowej bo taka mam zamiar budować?


Witam!
Moi rodzice stawiali dom z Pustaków keramzytowych - ściana 3W. Ważna sprawa to zbrojenie pod oknami. Tam powinno być obowiązkowo. Śmieszy mnie jak słyszę drut fi 3 mm :smile:  i dodatkowo w formie wieńca- czyli opasać cały dom :smile:  PO CO? :smile: 
Keramzyt jako materiał ma słaby MODUŁ YOUNGA. Jak ktoś dobrze zauważył jest kruchy. Wystarczy że upadnie nam pustak i potrafi "strzelić" pęc. Ściany pod oknami są rozciągane. To jak w żelbecie np. w stropie zbrojenie dajemy w strefie rozciąganej, chociaż czasem może się okazać że należy zazbroić strefę ściskaną.. Ale do czego zmierzam. Pustaki keramzytowe mają słabą wytrzymałość na rozciąganie i dlatego POWINNIśMY DLA śWIęTEGO SPOKOJU dawać zbrojenie pod otworami okiennymi. W domu moich rodziców niestety zbrojenia nie dali i pod każdym otworem okiennym ściana zarysowała się. Powstały rysy rozszerzające się ku górze..... 
Dajemy pod oknami zbrojenie z bednarki i nie powinniśmy mieć tego typu niespodzianek. Ile ?? Nikt tego nie liczy.Ja dałbym w każdą spoinę pod otworem na całej jego długości a nawet przedłużył je poza krawędzie otworów.

Pozdro
Piotrek>>>

----------


## radlid

Tzn. trzeba każdą spoinę wokół otworu okiennego zazbroić , np drutem .A co z nadprożami , pustaki mam z keramzytu 24/24/49  zrobić wylewane z betonu czy wstawić gotowca?

----------


## Piotrek z Łowicza

> Tzn. trzeba każdą spoinę wokół otworu okiennego zazbroić , np drutem .A co z nadprożami , pustaki mam z keramzytu 24/24/49  zrobić wylewane z betonu czy wstawić gotowca?


Pod otworem okiennym. Nie w w koło. Ta część pod oknem nie jest obciążona. Obciążenia przenoszą ściany w tym przypadku Filarki - te ściany między oknami. To tak jak z linijką. Złap ją za końce. Wygnij je do dołu.Na "nieobciążonym" środku robi się brzuszek bo obciążasz tylko końce. To tak jak ze ścianą pod oknem. Pustaki są kruche (słaby moduł Sprężystości podłużnej, niska wytrzymałość na rozciąganie) i pustaki pękają. Powstaje rysa rozszerzająca się ku górze.. Dlatego to zbrojenie.

Co do nadproży. Masz projekt a tam muszą być takie informacje, jakie nadproża.

Piotrek>>>>

----------


## radlid

W projekcie nic nie mam o nadprożach projekt jest bardzo ogólnikowy, jeszcze się spytam czy tam gdzie będzie sparte nadproże to podmurować cegłą czerwoną pełną , czy niech się spiera na pustaku keramzytowym?

----------


## marzycielka74

Moglibyście mi doradzić jaki pustak z keramzytobetonu(ojej jaka długachna nazwa  :Lol:   trzeba wymyslic jakiś skrót) byłby najlepszy na scianę jednowarstwową,gdzieś słyszałam o takich z  jakimis wpustami ze styropianu,no i jaki rozmiar .

----------


## Piotrek z Łowicza

> W projekcie nic nie mam o nadprożach projekt jest bardzo ogólnikowy, jeszcze się spytam czy tam gdzie będzie sparte nadproże to podmurować cegłą czerwoną pełną , czy niech się spiera na pustaku keramzytowym?


To co to za projekt :smile: ? Nawet na rysunkach nic nie ma?? Ja bym się pod czymś takim nie podpisał..Sam chcesz być sobie kierownikiem budowy :smile: ? 

Czy robione na budowie czy prefabrykat ja bym kazał podmurować cegłą ceramiczną pełną gdyby murarz się upierał że ma być na pustaku.

Piotrek>>

----------


## Barbossa

pytanko: skoro te pustaki takie dobre to po co podmurowywać?

----------


## radlid

Dzięki Piotrek.  :big grin:  
Ostatnie pytanie, strop musi być sparty na całej szerokości pustaka tzn 24 cm czy mogę obmurować z zewnątrz cegłą taki szalunek i wtedy strop by się spierał na 18 cm pustaka .

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

> pytanko: skoro te pustaki takie dobre to po co podmurowywać?


Żeby przełamać czerwonym szarość ścian. To tak w skrócie

----------


## Piotrek z Łowicza

> Dzięki Piotrek.  
> Ostatnie pytanie, strop musi być sparty na całej szerokości pustaka tzn 24 cm czy mogę obmurować z zewnątrz cegłą taki szalunek i wtedy strop by się spierał na 18 cm pustaka .



A gdzie w tym wszystkim wieniec?? Jaki masz w ogóle strop? Gęstożebrowy? Monolityczny? Jak strop ma Ci sie opierać na całym pustaku to wieńca przecież sobie nie dokleisz. Poza tym wieniec musi być docieplony. Czyli najlepiej jakbyś miał ściane 3w albo 2W. Idż do tego co Ci robił projekt bo pytasz o takie rzeczy jakbyś go wcale nie miał..

----------


## Piotrek z Łowicza

> Napisał Barbossa
> 
> pytanko: skoro te pustaki takie dobre to po co podmurowywać?
> 
> 
> Żeby przełamać czerwonym szarość ścian. To tak w skrócie



Ja ich nie chwale. Gdybym miał ponownie budować dom to na pewno nie z keramzytu.

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Cóż, z reguły jest tak, że jeden niezadowolony będzie starał się zakrzyczeć 10 zadowolonych  :wink:  I to dotyczy każdego produktu. Ja miałem możliwość obejrzenia domu z KB i byłem pod wrażeniem. Zarówno staranności wykonania bloczków i pracy ekipy, która budowała.

Jak nie masz dobrej ekipy to dom wybudowany z najlepszego materiału będzie pękał. A zbrojenia pod oknami - to mówił mi każdy wykonawca, z którym rozmawiałem i podawałem KB jako materiał na budowę. Tak więc mogłeś mieć niedouczonych budowlańców. A oni są w stanie zepsuć wszystko. To wszystko

----------


## Dominik i Gosia

6 lat temu mój ojciec pobudował dom z keramzytu. JEst bardzo ciepły, nie ma żadnych problemów. Dlatego ja też wybiore pewnie ten materiał i obaw nie mam bo niby o co?
Czy ktoś może udowodnić że ten materiał jest zły ????
Jeśli tak to należy wycofać go z produkcji !!!


----------------------


wizy do usa

----------


## Dominik i Gosia

Poza tym cena i dostępność tego materiału ...

----------


## Renka Grabow

> Moglibyście mi doradzić jaki pustak z keramzytobetonu(ojej jaka długachna nazwa   trzeba wymyslic jakiś skrót) byłby najlepszy na scianę jednowarstwową,gdzieś słyszałam o takich z  jakimis wpustami ze styropianu,no i jaki rozmiar .


To by może słyszałaś o pustakach Monolit Plus Leiera z Malborka. Są jeszcze inni producenci, którzy mają pustaki z ociepleniem w środku, ale nie zgłębiałam tematu bo nawet przy dzisiejszych cenach to nadal droga technologia. Pustaki Leiera widziałam i gdyby nie cena 10,97 za bloczek 33/22/42 (potrzeba 13 szt. na ścianę)  to rozważalibyśmy  ten materiał. Dodatkowo spotkałam się z opinią, że i tak trzeba ocieplic taką ściannę, więc skórka za wyprawkę...

----------


## Renka Grabow

> 6 lat temu mój ojciec pobudował dom z keramzytu. JEst bardzo ciepły, nie ma żadnych problemów. Dlatego ja też wybiore pewnie ten materiał i obaw nie mam bo niby o co?
> Czy ktoś może udowodnić że ten materiał jest zły ????
> Jeśli tak to należy wycofać go z produkcji !!!
> ----------------------
> wizy do usa


No nareszcie ktoś kto zna osobę, która nie tylko wybudował adom, ale nawet już mieszka. Nie trzeba mnie przekonywac do walorów keramzytobetonu, ale bardzo chętnie dowiem się kilku szczegółów, np. z jakiej firmy kermzytobeton, jaka zaprawa, jakie ocieplenie, etc.???

----------


## Piotrek z Łowicza

> Cóż, z reguły jest tak, że jeden niezadowolony będzie starał się zakrzyczeć 10 zadowolonych  
> Jak nie masz dobrej ekipy to dom wybudowany z najlepszego materiału będzie pękał. A zbrojenia pod oknami - to mówił mi każdy wykonawca, z którym rozmawiałem i podawałem KB jako materiał na budowę. Tak więc mogłeś mieć niedouczonych budowlańców. A oni są w stanie zepsuć wszystko. To wszystko



  Uwierz mi że nie jestem tu po to żeby kogokolwiek z Was "zakrzyczeć". Jestem po prostu niezadowolony z tego materiału. Każdy z was zrobi jak będzie uważał. Co do budowlańców to masz rację, u mnie w okolicy nie ma porządnej ekipy budowlanej. Każdy murarz mówił że stawiał już domy z wszystkiego a później takie efekty!! Ale co winić felków jak Kierwonik budowy pojawiał się na niej dwa razy w tygodniu..

Piotrek>>>

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Lej kiera  :wink:  Człowiek, który prawdopodobnie będzie stawiał mój dom twierdzi, że bezwzględnie należy dać zbrojenie pod oknami. Stwierdził również, że każdy materiał pęka i nie ma się co dziwić, dom osiada i pęknięcia się mogą pojawiać na każdym rodzaju materiału. Dlatego on jest zwolennikiem pozostawienia stanu surowego zamkniętego na zimę  :wink:

----------


## Idziu5

Witam forumowiczów
Od kilku dni zyje ścianami mojego przyszłego domu!!!!!
Bardzo intensywnie rozważam zakup keramzytobeto...
Znalazłem nawet producenta z Łodzi który ma takie bloczki z wwkładką steropianową o grubości 36 cm. Myślę że mógłbym postawić sciane jednowarstwową. Ale mam kilka pytań do doświadczonych bardziej kolegów i koleżanek
1. Jak wygląda montaż w takim materiale instalacji ( sanitarnych, elektrycznych, grzewczych i innych)
2. Producent informuje o 0,19 W/m2K czy warto taką ścianę docieplać jeszcze? Czy wystarczy tylko tynk ciepłochronny ?
3...... Ale to może później  :smile:

----------


## Gołąb

Witam ! 

      Do " ecicha "

 Ponawiam z 28.03.07r - masz wiadomość na priv / P.W./

 Proszę o odpowiedż i pozdrawiam - " Gołąb ".

----------


## Gołąb

Witam ! 

        Do "ecicha "

 Dziękuję za odpowiedż - masz wiadomość na priv / P.W. /

 Pozdrawiam -  "Gołąb ".

----------


## siemka

> Witam forumowiczów
> Od kilku dni zyje ścianami mojego przyszłego domu!!!!!
> Bardzo intensywnie rozważam zakup keramzytobeto...
> Znalazłem nawet producenta z Łodzi który ma takie bloczki z wwkładką steropianową o grubości 36 cm. Myślę że mógłbym postawić sciane jednowarstwową. Ale mam kilka pytań do doświadczonych bardziej kolegów i koleżanek
> 1. Jak wygląda montaż w takim materiale instalacji ( sanitarnych, elektrycznych, grzewczych i innych)
> 2. Producent informuje o 0,19 W/m2K czy warto taką ścianę docieplać jeszcze? Czy wystarczy tylko tynk ciepłochronny ?
> 3...... Ale to może później


Witaj
Ja także zdecydowałem się na bloczki od Sukiennika-Fortis, buduje Emanuelę II tylko w lustrzanym odbiciu, planuje także legalett....brak gazu na działce

----------


## Dominik i Gosia

----------------------
wizy do usa[/quote]

No nareszcie ktoś kto zna osobę, która nie tylko wybudował adom, ale nawet już mieszka. Nie trzeba mnie przekonywac do walorów keramzytobetonu, ale bardzo chętnie dowiem się kilku szczegółów, np. z jakiej firmy kermzytobeton, jaka zaprawa, jakie ocieplenie, etc.???[/quote]

Jaka firma - nie wiem, ale gdzieś z okolic Radomia
Zaprawa najzwyklejsza w świecie
Ocieplenie 12 cm styropianu

----------


## 6dziewiatka7

Witajcie  :big grin:   Ja będę budowala z" kermka"  :big grin:   może być taki skrót ?   :Wink2:   Dobry , tani, ciepły 

Pozdrawiam   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## 6dziewiatka7

A i jeszcze jedno, podobno nie daje się styropianu ( nie oddycha) tylko wełnę   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Oczywiście. Jak ściana nie będzie oddychała to zmurszeje i się rozleci ..

----------


## hes

[quote="mpoplaw"]


> Producent informuje o 0,19 W/m2K


to jest współczynnik przenikania ciepła przez bloczek, nie ma on żadnego związku ze współczynnikiem przenikania przez ścianę wymurowana z tego materiału, na forum są zdjęcia z kamery termowizyjnej domu wybudowanego z Pezama, zwrócicie uwagę jak mocno świeci się wieniec, fuga między bloczkami, nieocieplony fundament, oraz narożniki


zdjęcie z tego wątku
Bloczek fortis[/quote

Przez fundament wychodzi cieplo, a trochę wyżej, przez ściany, już nie ?
Mmo, że ściana dostaje od środka więcej ciepla niż fundament ?

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

> o oddychaniu ścian jest osobny wątek, proponuje tam się udać z rewelacjami o oddychającym keramzycie


Czyżby kolega Forumowicz nie dojrzał nutki ironii między wierszykami ?  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

A to przepraszam  :wink:  Chociaż faktycznie jeśli gdzieś wyczytałem o ścianie z keramzytobetonu to zalecali wełnę zamiast styro. Ja mimo wszystko wybiorę, ze względów ekonomicznych, styropian na ocieplenie.

----------


## P-A-S1

> 6 lat temu mój ojciec pobudował dom z keramzytu. JEst bardzo ciepły, nie ma żadnych problemów. Dlatego ja też wybiore pewnie ten materiał i obaw nie mam bo niby o co?
> Czy ktoś może udowodnić że ten materiał jest zły ????
> Jeśli tak to należy wycofać go z produkcji !!!
> 
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> Czy ojciec docieplał te ściany-jak tak to czym?
> 
> wizy do usa

----------


## wloczykij

> A to przepraszam  Chociaż faktycznie jeśli gdzieś wyczytałem o ścianie z keramzytobetonu to zalecali wełnę zamiast styro. Ja mimo wszystko wybiorę, ze względów ekonomicznych, styropian na ocieplenie.


Witam! Ja zaś od budowlańca który sobie zbudował dom z keramzytobetonu usłyszałem, że ten materiał na tak wielką paroprzepuszczalność, że lepiej ocieplać styropianem. Tak czy inaczej, ja też będę brał na ściany Thermo Optiroc 24  i ocieplał to styropianem (15cm). Zastanawiam się tylko czy ten bloczek nadaje się do ścian 2-warstwowych - ma wytrzymałość na ściskanie tylko 2,5MPa

----------


## pelsona

Zastanawiam się jak jest z obróbką tego materiału. Nie należy do łatwych, pewnie murarze więcej biorą za robotę budując z niego i zysk na materiale w stosunku do np BK szlak trafia, nie mówiąc o prowadzeniu instalacji wewnętrznych. Musiała by być wyraźna różnica w cenie tego materiału aby się na niego decydować. Sam mam ten  dylemat. Dobrym wyjściem wydaje się np lecieć proste ściany z kermka a wykończenia przy otworach z betonu komórkowego. Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## Renka Grabow

Toż to jeszcze większa kombinacja niż u nas  :big grin:   Robimy ściany zewnętrzne z keramzytu, a działowe z bk bo taniej. Nasza ekipa nawet nie podniosła nam ceny, gdy usłyszała, że zamiast 7 bk na m2, będą kłaść 8,5 kerazytowego. Budowali już z pustaków keramzytowych i nie skarżyli się, wspominali tylko, że mniej sie kruszy niz inne materiały, ale to chyba lepiej   :Wink2:  
Powoli zaczynam dochodzic do wniosku, że strasznie dużo demonicznych twierdzeń krąży na temat keramzytu - jak już wybuduję to będę demaskować   :Wink2:

----------


## 6dziewiatka7

> ja piłem do tego postu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał 6dziewiatka7
> 
> A i jeszcze jedno, podobno nie daje się styropianu ( nie oddycha) tylko wełnę


Bardzo nie grzeczny jesteś  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## karol74

ja tez buduje z kery ale w przyszlym roku w tym kupimy material sciana troj warstwowa 24+12 wełny+12  U=0,20 czyli super chciałam nadmienić ze keramzyt jest duzo mniej promieniotwórczy od ceramikai (porothermu) więc jest ok. Co do wytrzymałośći na ściskanie to mozna budowac z keramzytu do 3 pięter.także wiezowce odradzam.  :Wink2:

----------


## maliniaczek

a czy ktos moze podac cene tego keramzytobetonu, bo tez sie zastanawiam, 
a i jeszcze jedno czy sciana 2 warstwowa to jest normalna sciana jaka sie buduje z tego materialu, bo wogule jeszcze nic nie wiem na ten temat, moze ktos mnie oswieci, do tej pory ksztalcilam sie w maxsie i porothermie, ale ceny mnie troche zgubily   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## Idziu5

Witam 
mam podobny problem rozważam ( mam juz nawet oferte ) na Fortisa 36 od Sukiennika ale...... 
nie porównywałem z pezamem może tańszy ale co z jakością? 

uważam że to bardzo dobry materiał -  keramzyt 
Porównywałem cene Fortisa 36 z BK 24 plus 15 steropian i wychodzi na to samo przemawia do mnie bardziej Keramzyt ale co z jakościa tych bloczków??  
 :smile:

----------


## maliniaczek

dzieki za odpowiedzi, pytanie z mojej strony juz nie aktualne, bo wlasnie kupilam porotherm, ale jesli ktos ma potrzebe moze kontynuowac ten watek
pozdrawiam budujacych w tym roku  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Pieciu

Witam 
A ja mam pytanie co sądzicie o ścianach piwnic z bloczków z keramzytu ? Co lepsze bloczki betonowe czy keramzyt ?

----------


## Dziobi

> Witam 
> A ja mam pytanie co sądzicie o ścianach piwnic z bloczków z keramzytu ? Co lepsze bloczki betonowe czy keramzyt ?


Ja zbudowałem ściany fundamentowe z bloczków keramzytowych. Na pewno są cieplejsze. Nie chłoną wilgoci. Szybko się buduje.
Trzeba je dodatkowo obrzucić cementem, aby łatwiej było kłaść izolację.
Tak jak przy każdym materiale trzeba to dobrze zaizolować przez wodą.

----------


## boru

Z tego co widze w tym watku to istnieje kilka spoobow budowania z keramzytu:
1. KB 35 ze styropianem w srodku
2. KB 35 + ocieplenie welna lub styropianem
3. KB 25 + welna/styropian + KB 25 (15?)
4. KB 25 + ocieplenie welna/styropian
5....
Co sadzicie o tych sposobach. Ktore wybraliscie/wybralibyscie i dlaczego?

pozdrawiam

----------


## arecki1338

A takie pytanko odnoscnie samej technologi. Czy sciany w domu parterowym z kb trzeba jakos dodatkowo zbroic? jak to wyglada w praktyce.

----------


## daber1980

Witam.

Ja buduje sciane z Keramzytu - 1 warstwowa - bloczki 38x25x24, na zaprawie ciepłochronnej. mam nadzieje, ze nie bede musial za 2-3 lata docieplac styropianem   :Roll:  

Dolaczam sie do pytania arecki1338, dom parterowy, z uzytkowym poddaszem - dawac zbrojenie co 3 warstwy czy nie?

----------


## Barbossa

> Witam.
> 
> Ja buduje sciane z Keramzytu - 1 warstwowa - bloczki 38x25x24, na zaprawie ciepłochronnej. mam nadzieje, ze *nie bede musial za 2-3 lata docieplac* styropianem


pewnie nawet szybciej

----------


## daber1980

> pewnie nawet szybciej


moze zimy beda coraz cieplejsze   :cool:

----------


## boruta1

Przyłaczam się do zwolenników keramzytobetonu.  Jak tez zamierzam to zastosować. Ściany dwuwarstwowe i mam lekki dylemat wełna czy styropian. Ze względu na cenę wolałbym styro ale wypowiadacie się, że specjaliści polecają wełnę.

No zobaczę. Do mojej budowy to jeszce trochę czasu.  

Ja tez nie mam gazu więc zdecyduje się na legalett podobnie jak Siemka.

Dla szukających kilka nazw firm produkujacych i oferujących optiroc.

Łatwo znaleźc je przez stronę przez www.google.pl


IBF
Betard
PPU Termat
PMB Czamaninek
ZPMB Betax
ZB Kościuki
Leier
Frank-Bud
WMB T.Mucha i Synowie
PW Konbet
ZB H.Uciechowski
PPU Betomex
Keramzyt System

----------


## szron

No i mam dylemat. W projekcie Porotherm 44 a myślę o kremazycie.
Różnica cenowa 100%. Keramzyt wychodzi 80zlm2 a Porotherm 160zlm2.
Do tego transport keramzytu mam w cenie a za Poro musialbym doplacić ok 2-3tys.
Czy ktoś może jeszcze sie wypowiedzieć czy keramzytu?

----------


## Renka Grabow

Wszystko zależy od tego czy będziesz swój poroterm 44 ocieplał, czy też zostawisz jedną warstwę... Sama wełna na moje ściany keramzytobetonowe 160 m2 to koszt około 11 tys. z gdzie dopdatki???

----------


## szron

Czy Porotherm czy keramzyt to jednej warstwy nie zostawie. Jakos stawiam na keramzyt i welne. Ostatnio mi rzeczoznawca powiedzial abym stawial z tego co taniej i tak nie jestem w stanie przezyc tego domu....  :sad:

----------


## Renka Grabow

Tym bardziej, że ceramika naszych czasów to nie ręcznie formowane cegły wypalane w optymalnych warunkach, ale taśmowa masówka... która raczej nie wytrzyma tyle co gotyckie katedry...  :Wink2:  Jesli keramzyt posiada te cechy. które są wymieniane w informatorach, przez producentów i handlowców to czegóż chciec więcej??? chyba tylko tego, aby to wszystko była prawda...

----------


## szron

Ma ktoś może zdjęcie pustaka z keramzytu w przekroju? Miałem w ręku taki ustak i wg mnie ten eramzyt wyglądał bardziej jak żużel niż glinka. Na palecie było, że to keramzytobeton ale czy to pewne?! Gdyby ktos miał chętnie bym zobaczył jak wygląda w przekrojua ja postaram sie wrzucic fotkę tego co ja miałem...

----------


## Renka Grabow

W wątku keramzyt  zamieściłam zdjęcia mojego  pustaka:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...95830&start=60

----------

Witam. 
Ja bydowałem trójwarstwową z keramzytu z Mszczonowa ( mazowieckie). Potwierdzam, że latem chłodek, a zimą ciepło. Nie zgodzę się jednak, że jest to lekki materiał.
Domek stoi już parę lat. Jest parę zarysowań w pobliżu otworów okiennych. Nie dawałem poziomego zrojenia.
Ściany długo akumulują ciepło, bo są masywne.
Jednak tylko w lecie, przy długich upałach zrównują się ciepłotą ze ścianami z betomu komórkowego.   :cry:  
BK jest cieplejszy w dotyku.
Ja oprócz znanych zalet keramzytu zdecydowałem się na niego ze wzg. na mające powstać w ścianie w przyszłości wszelkiego rodzaju zamocowania, czy to na szafki czy też inne rzeczy. Widziałem jakie problemy miał znajomy z obsadzaniem czegokolwiek w BK. (paznokciem mógł dziurkę robić - nie potrzebna wiertarka)

----------


## gianti

trzy pytanie w zakresie głównego tematu

1) keramzyt 1-warstwowy z wkładką styropianową - czy ktoś z was sie już na to zdecydował i jakie są wasze odczucia od strony praktycznej (ostatnia zima np.)

2) jakiego producenta (dystrybutora) z centralnej polski polecacie - zależy mi oczywiście na jakości.

3) czy macie sprawdzoną grupę budującą w keramzycie - aby wiedzieli co z czym się je nietylko z opowiadań - okolice łodzi-zgierza.

----------


## BEAPAW

Wątek umarł a szkoda , bo ja właśnie planuję budowę z KB 36,5cm. Planuję kupić w firmie z Bielska - Białej, Frank-Bud. Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z tą firmą, czy zna aktualne ceny? 

Hmmm.... ciekawe czy ktoś coś jeszcze napisze. Minęło tyle czasu, to pewnie już pokończyliście budowy. Podzielcie się doświadczeniem. P.

----------


## ma.rako

Witam. Jestem częściej na innym wątku, ale przepadkiem zobaczyłam pytanie, więc się podłączę.
Mam jednowarstwowe ściany z keramzytu, bez dodatkowego ocieplenia, tylko na zaprawie ciepłochronnej i izolują doskonale! Ściany są wewnątrz cieplusieńkie, miłe w dotyku, nic nie ciągnie, nie wieje (ale miałam staranną ekipę budowlaną). Wadą może być kruchość (np. wiercenie otworów pod ciężkie obrazy, podwieszenie rowerów itp.), ale dotychczas nic się nie wykruszyło tak, by kołki nie trzymały.
Znam też parę osób, które budowały z keramzytu (nawet ten sam projekt) i chwalą sobie ten wybór.
Pozdrowienia!

----------


## Wciornastek

> Witam. Jestem częściej na innym wątku, ale przepadkiem zobaczyłam pytanie, więc się podłączę.
> Mam jednowarstwowe ściany z keramzytu, bez dodatkowego ocieplenia, tylko na zaprawie ciepłochronnej i izolują doskonale! Ściany są wewnątrz cieplusieńkie, miłe w dotyku, nic nie ciągnie, nie wieje (ale miałam staranną ekipę budowlaną). Wadą może być kruchość (np. wiercenie otworów pod ciężkie obrazy, podwieszenie rowerów itp.), ale dotychczas nic się nie wykruszyło tak, by kołki nie trzymały.
> Znam też parę osób, które budowały z keramzytu (nawet ten sam projekt) i chwalą sobie ten wybór.
> Pozdrowienia!


Wrażenia podobne. Juz grzejemy i to propanem (bardzo drogi). Z danych z Forum i nie tylko wynika że koszty grzania są takie jak powinny być. Mimo ze mamy tzw przedmuchy  bo jeszcze strop niedocieplony i brak drzwi miedzy cześcią ogrzewaną a nieogrzewana domu. Pustaki bralismy z Czamaninka. 
Generalnie nie rozumiem obaw co do tego materiału. Jest ok. 

PS. Poszukaj innych moich postów w działach o keramzycie.

----------


## daber1980

Ja rowniez robilem z 36,5. Na razie mamy konstrukcje dachu, wiec z odczuciami sie poki co nie podziele.

----------


## piotr-cs

> Witam. Jestem częściej na innym wątku, ale przepadkiem zobaczyłam pytanie, więc się podłączę.
> Mam jednowarstwowe ściany z keramzytu, bez dodatkowego ocieplenia, tylko na zaprawie ciepłochronnej i izolują doskonale! Ściany są wewnątrz cieplusieńkie, miłe w dotyku, nic nie ciągnie, nie wieje (ale miałam staranną ekipę budowlaną). Wadą może być kruchość (np. wiercenie otworów pod ciężkie obrazy, podwieszenie rowerów itp.), ale dotychczas nic się nie wykruszyło tak, by kołki nie trzymały.
> Znam też parę osób, które budowały z keramzytu (nawet ten sam projekt) i chwalą sobie ten wybór.
> Pozdrowienia!



Pozdrawiam!
A gdzie kupowałeś keramzyt, jakiego dostawcę możesz polecić, czy tego z Długołęki?

----------


## ma.rako

Kupowałam w Środzie Śląskiej (Termat). Znajomy znajomych badał profesjonalnie jakość ich wyrobów i porównywał z tymi z Długołęki i jeszcze jakąś firmą - sam na swoją budowę wybrał Termat. Niestety akurat, gdy stawiałam ściany mieli ogromny popyt i nie leżakowali wyrobów tyle, co potrzeba. Jedna z dostaw przyjechała od razu po wyprodukowaniu i pokruszyło się ze 20% już po drodze. Musiałam reklamować. Ale i tak jestem raczej zadowolona z materiału i współpracy z tą firmą.
Pozdrawiam 
ma.rako

----------


## piotr-cs

> Kupowałam w Środzie Śląskiej (Termat). Znajomy znajomych badał profesjonalnie jakość ich wyrobów i porównywał z tymi z Długołęki i jeszcze jakąś firmą - sam na swoją budowę wybrał Termat. Niestety akurat, gdy stawiałam ściany mieli ogromny popyt i nie leżakowali wyrobów tyle, co potrzeba. Jedna z dostaw przyjechała od razu po wyprodukowaniu i pokruszyło się ze 20% już po drodze. Musiałam reklamować. Ale i tak jestem raczej zadowolona z materiału i współpracy z tą firmą.
> Pozdrawiam 
> ma.rako


Dzięki!
To nie wiedziałem, że leżakowanie jest takie istotne. A jak długo pustaki muszą leżakować?

----------


## pelsona

podobnie jak wino, najlepiej kilkanaście lat.

----------


## BEAPAW

Dziękuję za info o keramzycie, wszystkim, którzy starali się pomóc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ceszczepanik

> Napisał 318/35 Wojtek
> 
> Witam forumowiczów
> Od kilku dni zyje ścianami mojego przyszłego domu!!!!!
> Bardzo intensywnie rozważam zakup keramzytobeto...
> Znalazłem nawet producenta z Łodzi który ma takie bloczki z wwkładką steropianową o grubości 36 cm. Myślę że mógłbym postawić sciane jednowarstwową. Ale mam kilka pytań do doświadczonych bardziej kolegów i koleżanek
> 1. Jak wygląda montaż w takim materiale instalacji ( sanitarnych, elektrycznych, grzewczych i innych)
> 2. Producent informuje o 0,19 W/m2K czy warto taką ścianę docieplać jeszcze? Czy wystarczy tylko tynk ciepłochronny ?
> 3...... Ale to może później 
> ...

----------


## ceszczepanik

> Napisał 318/35 Wojtek
> 
> Witam forumowiczów
> Od kilku dni zyje ścianami mojego przyszłego domu!!!!!
> Bardzo intensywnie rozważam zakup keramzytobeto...
> Znalazłem nawet producenta z Łodzi który ma takie bloczki z wwkładką steropianową o grubości 36 cm. Myślę że mógłbym postawić sciane jednowarstwową. Ale mam kilka pytań do doświadczonych bardziej kolegów i koleżanek
> 1. Jak wygląda montaż w takim materiale instalacji ( sanitarnych, elektrycznych, grzewczych i innych)
> 2. Producent informuje o 0,19 W/m2K czy warto taką ścianę docieplać jeszcze? Czy wystarczy tylko tynk ciepłochronny ?
> 3...... Ale to może później :)
> ...




Witam  zwolenników  Fortisa z Łodzi
Czy ktoś już postawił  dom z tego materiału?
Prawie już zdecydowałam się na Fortisy ale chciałabym jeszcze trochę "wsparcia moralnego" co do wyboru
Proszę bardzo o informację?

----------


## siemka

> Napisał siemka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał 318/35 Wojtek
> 
> ...


zapytam Cię....jaka jest aktualnie cena fortisa 36 cm ?

----------


## mu77

> Napisał siemka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał 318/35 Wojtek
> 
> ...


Witam

Właśnie wykańczam dom z fortisa 36 cm z wkładką styropianową. Ściana jednowarstwowa na zaprawie ciepłochronnej. Newralgiczne miejsca takie jak wieniec docieplone styropianem.
Ściany wewnętrzne nośne mam z Czamaninka 24 cm. Więc cały dom poza ściankami działowymi z cegły DZ-220 jest kermazytu. 
Budowało się z niego bardzo dobrze - ekipa nie narzekała. Kruszy się może bardziej niż beton komórkowy, ale ma inne zalety (dzwiękochłoność, małą nasiąkliwość i promieniotwórczość, jest ciepły).

Cena porównywalna z Ytongiem 36,5 i 40 cm (z którego miał byc pierwtonie dom) a materiał moim zdaniem o wiele lepszy. Szczególnie na ściane jednowarstwową.

----------


## ceszczepanik

Dzięki za wsparcie!  będzie Frotis od Sukiennika w łŁodzi
startuję w kwietniu   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## sli

> Właśnie wykańczam dom z fortisa 36 cm z wkładką styropianową. Ściana jednowarstwowa na zaprawie ciepłochronnej. Newralgiczne miejsca takie jak wieniec docieplone styropianem.


Możesz napisać coś więcej na ten temat? Mam kilka pytań:
1) jeśli FORTIS ma 36 cm grubości, a wieniec ma np. 24 cm, to wtedy na zewnątrz budynku (na wysokości wieńca) dałeś 12 cm styropianu?
2) czy ściany powyżej wieńca nadwieszałeś właśnie te 12 cm? bo styropian, którym ociepliłeś wieniec oczywiście nie jest konstrukcyjny
3) czy wszystkie nadproża miałeś z FORTISA? a co z ociepleniem nadproża nad bramą garażową?
4) jeśli na powyższe pytania odpowiedzią jest styropian - ta jak zamierzasz otynkować budynek z zewnątrz? czy tradycyjny tynk cementowy czy inaczej? a jeśli tynk cementowy, to jak on ma się utrzymać (jest dość ciężki) wszędzie tam gdzie jest styropian?

Dodam, że ja też buduję z FORTISA i generalnie jest ok, ale mam jeszcze pewne wątpliwości wykonawcze. Mam też pomysły na ich rozwiązanie, ale może są jakieś inne banalnie proste rozwiązania...

----------


## TOMGOL

Witam 

W tym roku ruszam z budową dom z poddaszem użytkowym ściany z bloczków Termo Optiroc 24 + ocieplenie 15 cm tylko nie wiem czy wełną czy styropianem.
Będę robił wentylację mechaniczną więc styropian powinien byc ok, co sądzicie?

----------


## BEAPAW

Dla mnie jes to bezsensowne budować z materiału, który oddycha a potem zakleić go styropianem  I ZROBIć TERMOS.
WEŁNA - nic innego tu nie pasuje. Paw

----------


## bitter

Skoro oddycha to znaczy, że przepuszcza powietrze czyli podowuje straty ciepła?. A jeżeli kolega robi wentylację mechaniczną to po co mu oddychający dom? Wentylacja mechaniczna wymienia chyba całość powietrza w domu w godzinę.

----------


## bitter

Mam inne pytanie, jak jest z dżwiękoszczelnością ścian działowych z KB? To bardzo istotna kwestia żeby mieć komfort mieszkania.

----------


## BEAPAW

Poczytaj o oddychaniu ścian z keramzybetonu a potem się wypowiadaj. Jakie straty ciepła? Co ma piernik do wiatraka? A dźwiękoszczelność - wejdź np. na www.frankbud.pl , tam masz opisane właściowości keramzytu. Pozdrawiam. Paw

----------


## mu77

> Napisał mu77
> 
> Właśnie wykańczam dom z fortisa 36 cm z wkładką styropianową. Ściana jednowarstwowa na zaprawie ciepłochronnej. Newralgiczne miejsca takie jak wieniec docieplone styropianem.
> 
> 
> Możesz napisać coś więcej na ten temat? Mam kilka pytań:
> 1) jeśli FORTIS ma 36 cm grubości, a wieniec ma np. 24 cm, to wtedy na zewnątrz budynku (na wysokości wieńca) dałeś 12 cm styropianu?
> 2) czy ściany powyżej wieńca nadwieszałeś właśnie te 12 cm? bo styropian, którym ociepliłeś wieniec oczywiście nie jest konstrukcyjny
> 3) czy wszystkie nadproża miałeś z FORTISA? a co z ociepleniem nadproża nad bramą garażową?
> ...


Ad. 1 - Dokładnie wieniec dociepliłem styropianem 12 cm  :smile: 
Ad. 2 Powyżej wieńca nie mam ścian - poddasze użytkowe.
Ad. 3 Wszystkie nadproża miałem właśnie z Fortisa bo to gwarantowało mi parametry cieplne.
Ad. 4 Nie myślałem jeszcze o tym - raczej to będzie tradycyjny tynk cementowy.

----------


## pawelkot6

Witam. moich trzech kolegów postawiło domy z keramzytu z wkładką styropianową (sukiennik). Bloczek ma 36 cm do tego jeden dał 12 cm styropianu a pozostali wyrównali do 40cm (więc 4cm styropianu- to dla rozkojarzonych).
No i ja też będę z tego budował, bo sprawdza się doskonale. W domu jest bardzo ciepło. A tylko nie na zaprawę ale na klej radzę

----------


## tomeckianin83

pytanie do osób które juz wybudowały z keramzytobetonu!!!!
Jakie zbrojenie i co ile warstw dawliscie???

----------


## BERNADETKA

Moimi mili Ci co mieli zamiar budować...jak postępy..chwalcie się, piszcie uwagi

----------


## marcbe

Witam wszytkich, czy ktos buduje lub moglby cos powiedziec na temat systemu hotblok-a ? To tez bloczek z wkladka styropianowa ale o wiekszych rozmiarach 600x420x240.. sa tez dosc drogie.. Producent podaje U=0,15 W/m2K !?

----------


## marcbe

Masz racje drogie niebywale, ale moze nie taki diabel straszny.. rozmawialem z ich marketingowcem i wyjasnil, ze najtanszy biarac pod uwage osiagniete U=0,15 oraz koszty budowy - bloczki sa spore, mniej zaprawy, w teorii tez mniej mostkow i sciana jednowarstwowa, nadproza i inne elementy (weglarek,narozna,ocieplenie wienca) gotowe, robota powinna isc szybko - fakt trzeba troche poglowkowac podczas budowy, dlatego tez firma oferuje szkolenie w cenie.. Oczywiscie mozna zejsc do poziomu U=0,15 przy 2W i 20cm styropianu, ale nie osiagnal bys takiej paroprzepuszczalnosci.. Niemniej jednak wychodzi drogo.. Widzialem na stronie producenta w galerii zdjecia z placu budowy, nie wyglada to az tak skaplikowanie.. ale ekipa musi byc dokladna. A co wogole myslisz o keramzycie z wkaldka styropianowa ?

----------


## marcbe

Dzieki za link, jak widzisz jestem tu swierzy i musze jeszcze sie sporo nauczyc :') Pierwszy wniosek jaki mi sie nasuwa to, ze nie ma jednoznacznej odpowiedzi i najlepszej drogi i ze jak zwykle kazdy zachwala wlasne rozwiazanie - to jest akurat oczywiste  :wink:  Nie sposob zaprzeczyc, ze wentylacja z rekuperacja bedzie lepsza (zdrowsza dla nas i domu) od sciany nawet z najnizszym oporem dyfuzyjnym, ale instalacja i co gorsza pozniejsza ekspluatacja wentylacji kosztuje - a raz postawiona sciana 1W o U=0,15 stoi i nie jest konieczna wentylacja mechaniczna przy odpowiednich tynkach.. choc mozna by sie upierac przy wynikach tych badan, z tym, ze artykol ukazal sie 4 lata temu i nie bylo w nim mowy o ceramice poryzowanej, czy keramzycie.. Na pewno wiesz jak szybko schnie keramzytobetonowy bloczek na ktory wylejesz wiadro wody ? Rowniez niewiele wnioskow co do kondensacji pary wodnej wewnatrz sciany 1W - raczej to dywagacje czy lepszy styropian czy welna dla scian 2 i 3W. A mnie chodzi o keramzyt z wkladka ze wzmocnionego styro, a moze 24 keramzytu + 12 welny ? Wełna ma zdecydowanie mniejszy opór dyfuzyjny niż styropian, dlatego jest lepszym materiałem izolacyjnym, moim zdaniem - ale duzo drozszym - wiecznie bilans zyskow i strat. Znana jest obecna tendencje w budownictwie zmierzajaca ku domom pasywnym, niemal calkowicie szczelnym, najczesciej z BK i izolowanymi wlasnie styropianem - ale koniecznie wentylowanym mechanicznie, ja natomiast sklaniam sie ku scianie 1W bez docieplenia i bez rekuperacji, a najlepsze parametry prezentuje wlasnie chyba hotblok.. oczywiscie nie patrzac na cene  :sad: 

Zaprawa drozsza to fakt - potrzeba 20kg/m2 i kg=1zl. Zrobilem sobie male porownanie dla 120m2 muru (dom ok. 160m2 pow.uz). Porownalem PH 44Si i HB, liczylem same bloczki (bez nadprozy itp), robocizne oraz zaprawe. HB wyszedl 11tys drozej, ale teoretycznie roznica jest U=0,12 czyli oszczednosc ogrzewania w granicach 1500-2000zl rocznie. Wychodzi ze po 5-6 latach HB zacznie przynasic oszczednosci.. 

Co do zdjecia to widac, ze najwiecej ciepla ucieka poprzez izolacje wienca.. nie jest to chyba do konca adekwatne do systemu HB, poniewaz sa tam uzywane gotowe elementy do ocieplenia wienca, nadprozy itd, ktore teoretycznie maja niwelowac mostki cieplne. A najbardziej zagrożone występowaniem mostków termicznych są wlasnie węzły konstrukcyjne, gdzie łączą się różne elementy przegród zewnętrznych budynku..

Co do mojego projektu, to nie podjalem jeszcze decyzji, czkam na opinie konstruktora..  :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## marcbe

Nie chce sie upierac, po prostu biore pod uwage takie rozwiazanie, uwazam ze jest ciekawe, dlatego draze temat.. Co do struktury hotbloka - to a pewno nie 90% i nie jest to blokada dla pary, gdyz przestrzen nie jest zamknieta styropianem tylko jest to siatka keramzytu w ktorej jest styropian.. i tak mam nadzieje ze styropian w takim rozwiazaniu nie bedzie przeszkoda dla pary czy tlenu, jak sugeruje producent..

----------


## Qgiel

> Wełna ma zdecydowanie mniejszy opór dyfuzyjny niż styropian, dlatego jest lepszym materiałem izolacyjnym, moim zdaniem - ale duzo drozszym - wiecznie bilans zyskow i strat. Znana jest obecna tendencje w budownictwie zmierzajaca ku domom pasywnym, niemal calkowicie szczelnym, najczesciej z BK i izolowanymi wlasnie styropianem - ale koniecznie wentylowanym mechanicznie, ja natomiast sklaniam sie ku scianie 1W bez docieplenia i bez rekuperacji, a najlepsze parametry prezentuje wlasnie chyba hotblok.. oczywiscie nie patrzac na cene


Z ciekawości zapytam............czy Twoim celem jest wentylacja bezpośrednio przez ściany ?

----------


## marcbe

Zaraz powiecie, ze co rusz sie pojawia jakis nowy dziwak wierzacy w brednie o "oddychaniu scian".. co do Twojego pytania to nie sadze zeby to bylo mozliwe.. Nie jestem w stanie "na razie" oprzec sie zarzutom przeciwnikow "oddychajacych scian", ale uwazam ze calkowicie szczelne sciany nie sa zdrowe, jezeli w domu nie ma wentylacji mechanicznej o ktora sie dba.. choc zawsze w scianach cosik sie skropli, wiec wentylacja wszystkiego nie rozwiazuje. Nawet jezeli wigoc wykrapla sie z pomieszczen tylko w 1-3% (co to tez jest wzgledne), to zawsze to wiecej niz nic  :smile:   Chodzi o to zeby pomoc tej skroplonej parze wewnatrz muru wydostac sie na zewnatrz a nie ja blokowac, dzieje sie to za sprawa roznicy cisnien.. Nie chce robic w domu akwarium.. ma byc cieply a nie hermetyczny..

Co do "wentylacji" w domu to nie wszystkich stac na wentylacji mechaniczna.. przeciez okna tez trzeba czasem otworzyc, nawet czesciej niez czasem.. dodatkowo czesc okien moze byc np. ze szczelinami infiltracyjnymi.. 

Jak juz pisalem nie chce sie upierac - Licze na wasza porade i  doswiadczenie..  Jeszcze apropos "oddychania" jest inny watek - choc starszy: http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...705&highlight=

A co z keramzytem w tej kwestii ? Czy moze ktos kto budowal z Fortisa albo Monolitu moglby sie wypowiedziec jak wentyluja wlasne domy ?

----------


## boleslaw64

spoko poco otwierać drzwi do lasu    :cool:

----------


## marcbe

Masz racje to niepotrzebne..   :oops:

----------


## marcbe

wlasnie o to mi chodzilo - dzieki  :smile:  Higrosterowana wentylacja grawitacyjna!

_"Idea higrosterowania polega na wykorzystaniu poziomu wilgotności jako czynnika najlepiej obrazującego stan zanieczyszczenia powietrza w pomieszczeniu. Dzięki przyjęciu takiego odniesienia, systemy wentylacji higrosterowanej działają tylko wówczas, gdy jest to konieczne, dostosowując ilość powietrza wentylacyjnego do aktualnych potrzeb użytkowników.
Dopływ powietrza do pomieszczenia jest zapewniony dzięki higrosterowanym nawiewnikom. Zapewnia to redukcję strat energetycznych w pomieszczeniach nie użytkowanych oraz zwiększenie wymiany powietrza w pomieszczeniach gdzie przebywają ludzie."_

Pozwole sobie jeszcze wrocic do HB..



> przyjemnością postawię ci taką ścianę w cenie hotbloka 400-500zł/m2


Dlaczego az tyle napisales ? Obecnie bylo by to jakies 280 + 20 zaprawa = 300 + max 1-2 roboczogodziny (choc nie jestem tego taki pewien) - co oczywiscie jest ciagle srednio 2-2,5x drozsze dla innych rozwiazan 1W.

----------


## bazgrus

Ja ze swojej strony radzę każdemu aby budował ściany 2W lub 3W.
Bardzo ciężko zbudować ściany 1W bez mostków.
Sama ściana to pikuś, ale gdy dochodzą elementy murowane np. nadproża, strop, balkony. Wtedy  sprawa staje się bardzo trudna, ponieważ te elementy muszą mieć odpowiednio duży punkt podparcia a jednocześnie być zaizolowane. Na izolację styropianem pozostaje zwykle kilka centymetrów.

A sam keramzyt polecam jako materiał budowlany. Jest ciepły i suchy. Ja kupowałem z Czamaninka bez żadnych styropianowych wkładek. Polecam

----------


## marcbe

Hej bazgrus, no dobrze 2W  - to czym ocieplales bloczki keramzytowe i jakich sa rozmiarow ? Jeszcze powiec jak z wentylacja u Ciebie, masz reku ? Mostkow oczywiscie sie boje, nawet w spoinie poziomej moga sie zrobic jak nie rowna.. Pozdrawiam

----------


## RafalT88

> ...Chodzi o to zeby pomoc tej skroplonej parze wewnatrz muru wydostac sie na zewnatrz a nie ja blokowac, dzieje sie to za sprawa roznicy cisnien.. Nie chce robic w domu akwarium.. ma byc cieply a nie hermetyczny..


Widze że temat oddychania ścian jest cały czas dość popularny. Sam rozpocząłem podobny wątek gdzie dyskusja toczy się nadal. Tutaj tylko się troszkę wtrące i pozwolę sobie wprowadzić korektę,  że przenikanie wilgoci przez ściany odbywa się nie dzięki różnicy ciśnień (a właściwie zależy jakie ciśnienie miałeś na myśli) ale raczej dzięki różnicy stężeń wilgoci w powietrzu pomiędzy dwiema stronami przegrody jaką w tym przypadku jest ściana. Ot tak drobna uwaga. A co do samego zjawiska to jestm podobnego zdania jak Ty.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mucia

Witam wszystkich   :big grin:  

Już jakiś czas czytam to forum i szukam dobrego rozwiązania na ściany zewnętrzne.
 I chyba znalazłem pustaki keramzytowe.

Tylko jeszcze nie wiem jaka ściana jedno czy dwu warstwowa.
Mam ofertę z Betard Muru na ścianę jednowarstwową 38cm 105zł m2, na dwu 30cm Betard Max 72zł m2 + docieplenie, i jeszcze 24cm 59zł m2 + docieplenie.

Proszę szanownych forumowiczów o pomoc  :Lol:  

pozdrawiam

mucia   :big grin:

----------


## marcbe

Hej *mucia*, nie ma zbyt wiele informacji na temat bloczka Betard Max, oprucz wymiarow.. Wymiary [cm] - 33x22x30, Waga elementu [kg] - 19. Czy masz moze info o parametrach ? A co do ocieplenia to czym ? styropian czy welna ? i ile cm tej izolacji - mysle ze jak juz to 12-15cm ? Widze ze maja tez w ofercie system TERMO OPTIROC z pustka powietrzna..

Czy ktos moze budowal z bloczow keramzytowych Betard-a i moze cos powiedziec o wymiarowosci czy kruchosci tych elementow ?

----------


## mucia

Myślę że styropian bo tańszy   :big grin:  
No właśnie nie mam więcej info o tym Betard Max ale myślę ze to by było to + 12 styro.
Może już ktoś budował z tego i się z nami podzieli informacjami   :big grin:

----------


## shira3

mam oferte -bloczki keramzytobetonowe Alfa keramzyt 49x24x24 po 8 zł za szt - czy to dobra cena?

----------


## Kólewicze

Witam, 
8 zł to nie jest szał cenowy...mam ofertę 6,64/szt. za pustak 24x24x49cm.
Namiary mogę podać na prv, ale jak firma okaże się solidna...tzn. czekam na dostawę materiałów na budowe.
Nie chce robić reklamy za wcześnie   :Wink2:  
Pozdrwaiam

----------


## szado1

przeczytalem ten temat od deski do deski i ciagle nie znalazlem odpowiezi na jedno pytanie:

Jaka wyglada sytaucja z kladzeniem instalacji w keramzytobetonie?
Jak sie robi rowki na kable?
Jezeli robimy przewiert na druga strone to czy bloczki nie pekaja?

Mysle nad budowa sciany 2W bloczek Hotblok (leier) 24cm + 15 cm styropianu ale mam obiekcje co do pozniejszej eksploatacji

----------


## szado1

przepraszam za pomylke

Nie bloczki hotblok tylko MONOLIT25 z firmy leier

ktos to stosowal?
jak wrazenia?

----------


## pto

> przeczytalem ten temat od deski do deski i ciagle nie znalazlem odpowiezi na jedno pytanie:
> 
> Jaka wyglada sytaucja z kladzeniem instalacji w keramzytobetonie?
> Jak sie robi rowki na kable?
> Jezeli robimy przewiert na druga strone to czy bloczki nie pekaja?
> 
> Mysle nad budowa sciany 2W bloczek Hotblok (leier) 24cm + 15 cm styropianu ale mam obiekcje co do pozniejszej eksploatacji



Zbudowałem z pustaków z czamaninka i właśnie jestem na etapie wod-kan i co. Żadnych problemów. Ekipa jest wyposażone w odpowiednie narzędzia i pięknie ryją w świeżo postawionych ścianach. Aż mnie serce boli... Ale idzie im gładko.

Co do samego materiału - murarze byli zadowoleni, bo pustaki bardzo równe i trzymające wymiar. Żadnych problemów. Ociepliłem 16 cm styropianu. Mam nadzieję, że będzie ciepło zimą i przyjemnie chłodno latem...


pzdr
pt

----------


## marcbe

Czy ktos z budujacych moze potwierdzic czy sciany pod oknami dozbrojone siatka z drutow nie pekaja ? Chodzi mi o pustaki Optiroc 24 - troche mnie te 2,5MPa martwi.. Czy ktos moze buduje z Leiera 25 bis ? Te pustaki sa mocniejsze (+5MPa). Czy tez dozbrajacie pod oknami ? Wiekszosc budowlancow mowi ze pustaki z keramzytu moga popekac gdy dom bedzie osiadal, ze tutaj ceramika porowata ma przewage, bo jak nawet sciana peknie to raczej na spoinie, gdyz pustaki sa mocniejsze.. Peknieta spoine mozna poprawic, a pustaka nie wymienie..

----------


## gkeb

Przepraszam, że trochę odkopuje stary wątek. Jestem ciekaw jak to teraz wygląda jeżeli chodzi o keramzybetonowe bloczki. Czy po dłuższym użytkowaniu jakieś wady wystąpiły? Czy ten materiał nadaje się do postawienia ścian nośnych w budynku parterowym z lekkim dachem (konstrukcja drewniana + blachodachówka + sufit też drewniany)?
Ktoś ma doświadczenie w budowie z materiałów z firmy Konbet? Na swojej stronie nie podają żadnych informacji poza wymiarami a jestem ciekaw jakie mają parametry.

----------


## Marcim

> Przepraszam, że trochę odkopuje stary wątek. Jestem ciekaw jak to teraz wygląda jeżeli chodzi o keramzybetonowe bloczki. Czy po dłuższym użytkowaniu jakieś wady wystąpiły? Czy ten materiał nadaje się do postawienia ścian nośnych w budynku parterowym z lekkim dachem (konstrukcja drewniana + blachodachówka + sufit też drewniany)?
> Ktoś ma doświadczenie w budowie z materiałów z firmy Konbet? Na swojej stronie nie podają żadnych informacji poza wymiarami a jestem ciekaw jakie mają parametry.


Ja w zasadzie też byłbym zainteresowany odnowieniem wątku. Dostałem wstępną ofertę budowy z keramzytu. Więcej pytań niż odpowiedzi  :sad:

----------


## Bad

Ja też zaczynam myśleć na keramzytem, może ktoś mający doświadczenie się wypowie?

----------


## sonar

witam,
do dyskusji nad zaletami keramzytobetonu chcę dodać, że bardzo szybko wysycha na nim tynk cem-wap. Poniżej znajduje się fotka przedstawiająca ścianę klatki schodowej wymurowana w jej górnej części z porothermu. Widać różnicę w schnięciu tynków. Ciemne miejsca to porotherm. Tynki wykonane dwa-trzy tygodnie temu - na keramzycie są już suche jak pieprz a na porothermie jeszcze mocno wilgotne.


Na pojawiające się pytania odnośnie zbrojenia pod oknami w ścianach z kearamzytu odpowiem jednoznacznie: dozbroić. Ja tego nie zrobiłem i rzeczywiście pod dwoma oknami pojawiły się rysy, od dolnego narożnika do posadzki. Zaradziłem temu wycinając spoiny poziome najpierw z wewnętrznej strony ściany i wsadzając w nie pręty szóstki w świeżą zaprawę. Po wyschnięciu zaprawy tak samo postąpiłem na zewnątrz budynku. Poza tym nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń do tego materiału.

----------


## Bocian_s

Jako że teraz w modzie ekshumacje to wykopałem ten temat z zapytaniem jak wygląda sytuacja keramzytu po dobrych 7 latach od ostatniego szału na ten materiał. 

Szczególnie interesuje mnie opinia osób które wybudowały i mieszkają. 

Najważniejsze pytanie jeśli mieli by budować ponownie to czy z keramzytu/. Tak lub nie z uzasadnieniem.


Sam zastanawiam się nad wyrobami z firmy CZAMANINEK. Już dawno temu mieli pochlebne opinie na forum.

----------


## sonar

Jako, że tylko dureń żartuje z czyjejś tragedii, a z durniami nie rozmawiam - nic nie powiem. Zajrzyj do wybiórczej albo posłuchaj TokFM - może się czegoś dowiesz :smile:

----------


## Bocian_s

Każdej tragedii szkoda ale jeszcze bardziej szkoda wiecznego rozdrapywania ran. może ktoś się poczuł urażony więc przepraszam. 

A co do braku informacji od kolegi albo faktycznie się obraził i nic nie powie albo nie miał nic do dodania w temacie i czepiał się jedynie mojego nieco niefortunnego żartu. 

Patrząc po aktywności innych raczej za wiele się nie dowiem w tym temacie. No nic trudno  :sad: .

----------


## banderas

Witam.
Planuję budować domek 45m2 + poddasze właśnie z pustaka z keramzytobetonu. Pustak 24x24x49 z betoniarni Świniarski. Czy ktoś kupował od nich materiały? Nie ma za wielu opinii w sieci ja ich temat, a nie chciałbym wtopić  :smile: 
Pzdr
Marek

----------


## Stafik73

Odświeżający temat. Rozpoczynam budowę domu parterowego na płycie fundamentowej z pustaków keramzytowych Leca blok 24 cm. Czy ktoś z wybudowanych może udzielić jakieś rady. Interesuje mnie zbrojenie, czy tylko pod oknami, czy jeszcze też może w innych miejscach. Czy ktoś z osób które ociepliły styropianem miały jakieś problemy z wilgocią. Proszę o wskazówki i rady.

----------


## Szobod

Cześć.
Będe budował dom z keramzytu grubość 24 cm. Interesują mnie opinie na temat kruchości i wieszania np. huśtawki. Czy to się trzyma czy po pewnym czasie puszcza bo jest ściana zbyt miękka? Jak z meblami podwieszanymi na ścianie ? 
Proszę o opinie szczególnie mieszkańców domów keramzytowych
Dzięki

----------


## sonar

Materiał jest twardy, jak nie powiem co. Huśtawkę, szafki i co tylko sobie wymyślisz możesz spokojnie zawiesić. Podjedź do jakieś hurtowni i obejrzyj pustak keramzytobetonowy to będziesz spokojny.

----------


## Szobod

No to jest dobra wiadomość  :smile:

----------


## Ftalan

Bloczki Fortis to pustak z keramzytobetonu  wypełniony styropianem. Moje doświadczenie jest takie że dom pomimo szczlwnych oknach parterowy 100 m3 jest zimny, ścian. Nagrzanie pomieszczeń do 21 przy temp zewn ok 0. stopni wymaga grzania cały czas. Dom ma dobrze zaizolowany dach 25 cm welny. Wykonanie ścian też jeż prawidłowe tj. Idnka zaprawa cieplochronna. Dom jest schy ma parę lat więc to nie kewsti wilgoci. Ogólnie deklarowany wsp izolacji ścian 0,18 Wm2k ma się nijak do rzeczywistości użytkowej. Wg ta ściana odpowiada rzeczwistej wartości ok 0.3 Wm2k. Przyczyną tego uważam że jest brak szczelosci i ciągłości izolacji tj  dużo mostków termicznych

----------

